

Google+ Statistics On Overdrive: Round 2 - taxonomyman
http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/statistics?V2

======
faramarz
Looks like France has the least number of Females users:

    
    
      Male 18,828 (83%)
      Female 3,470 (15%)
    

[http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/statistics-countries-
france....](http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/statistics-countries-
france.html#stat_gender)

------
taxonomyman
We've now indexed over 4.4 million Google+ profiles. Some interesting results.
We've been busy.

